# τσίκνα



## jglenis (Aug 18, 2008)

Αγγλικό αντίστοιχο για την τσίκνα δε νομίζω να υπάρχει. Από τις περιφραστικές περιγραφές τού όρου, κυριαρχεί το «the smell of burning meat» υπάρχει όμως και το «the aroma of charred meat» που προσωπικά μού αρέσει περισσότερο. Άλλες ιδέες;


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2008)

Θα σε στεναχωρήσω. Θα μείνω στην πρώτη επιλογή. Άντε να προσθέσουμε το «smell of barbecue».

Οπότε, στη συνέχεια, ας βρούμε και μια μετάφραση για την Τσικνοπέμπτη, για να πούμε και το «τσικνίζω»:

Shrove Thursday προτείνουν κάποιοι, Pancake Day κάποιοι άλλοι (λες και φτιάχνουμε κρέπες εμείς την Τσικνοπέμπτη), Fat Thursday τη λένε οι Πολωνοί (κοντά πέσανε), Jeudi Gras θα ήταν μια ιδέα κατά το Mardi Gras. Και βέβαια η μεταγραφή Tsiknopempti και η ερμηνευτική μετάφραση Barbecue Thursday. Οπότε: «Πού θα τσικνίσετε την Πέμπτη;», "Where will you be having your barbecues on Thursday?". :)


----------



## jglenis (Aug 18, 2008)

Οι ενστάσεις μου στο «the smell of burning meat» είναι δυο: ότι τόσο το «smell» - χωρίς επίθετο μπροστά - όσο και το «burning» συνήθως δεν δημιουργούν θετικούς συνειρμούς. Πολύ καλύτερο πάντως μού φαίνεται το «smell of barbecue» - και στην αναζήτηση του google όμως που δίνετε βλέπουμε ότι συχνά το ουσιαστικό «smell» προσδιορίζεται: sweet, smoky, delicious κλπ.


----------

